# What kind of chicken is this?



## leigti (Oct 25, 2015)

Are there any chicken people out there? This is my neighbors chicken, we don't know what kind it is. Any ideas?


It doesn't look that white out in the sunshine, it's more of a pale yellow. I know the conditions are crappy but like I said these are not my chickens.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 25, 2015)

Looks like a cross with a California white and some other hen. Maybe a Orpington cross .


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 25, 2015)

Looks young . California whites get to be a little larger . When it lays see if the eggs are tan .


----------



## leigti (Oct 25, 2015)

Somebody said it might be a buff optington, so I am assuming if that's what it is it's color will change


----------



## Tom (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm not sure of the breed, but it looks like its eggs would be delicious and so would its thighs.


----------



## leigti (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm not a real farmer, I don't eat my own chickens. But I was thinking about buying two of the hens but I'm not sure what breed they are. I won't ones that are going to be good egg layers. But also relatively friendly. So anyway, I might just have to wait till they get older to see what they're going to look like as adults. Maybe they'll be easier to identify them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 25, 2015)

No, a buff orpington is yellow out of the egg, but buff colored as soon as the new feathers start to grow in. It's probably a plain old leghorn. There are a lot of oriental (fighting) chickens in the pet trade now-a-days. I think they're a cross between the oriental birds and some of our breeds.


----------



## leigti (Oct 26, 2015)

Two people have told me it's not a leg horn. But if it is a leg horn I don't want it. Hhmmm.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 26, 2015)

Why wouldn't you want a leg horn ? They are good sitters . When I had chickens my leg horn would sit the other hens eggs to make more babies . Then the older hens would get the knife . If you want eggs then get you some road island reds . They are good layers .


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2015)

...or get a couple of araucana hens. They lay pretty colored eggs. But if you're getting them for eggs, nothing beats a Rhode Island Red or a Barred Rock.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 26, 2015)

Yummy chicken


----------



## leigti (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm not a real farmer. I don't kill my chickens and eat them when they're done laying eggs. I can't eat something I name  i'm going to try to get a better picture.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 26, 2015)

But they're yummy ! I guess I'm just mean . We used to have pigs for 4-h and if they didn't make sale they went in the freezer . Nothing like home grown food . All my pigs had names .The chickens to had names but they all were food . I only eat chicken breasts don't really care for anything else . But my family loves chicken . Louisiana hot sauce can make anything taste good .


----------



## leigti (Oct 26, 2015)

This picture isn't much better.


----------



## leigti (Oct 26, 2015)

I wouldn't want a leg horn because there are large Combs can be subject to frostbite. I don't have heat in the coop. It is supposed to be a mild winter but I don't know for the future.


----------



## leigti (Oct 26, 2015)

One of my friends just told me it is a Cornish hand or Cornish Cross and I should eat it today. Eke!


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 26, 2015)

They have yummy breast !


----------



## leigti (Oct 26, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> They have yummy breast !


At least you didn't say boobies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 26, 2015)

leigti said:


> At least you didn't say boobies.


And yummy BOOBIES !


----------



## leigti (Oct 26, 2015)

Where is Nick, speaking of boobies.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah he's the biggest booby I know . haha


----------

